# D.Speck E2C Black



## Bravo25 (Sep 5, 2005)

I am not sure if this is even in the right place, but does anyone know if a DSpeck E2C was ever produced in Black HA?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't think this is the correct forum, but I don't know what forum to move it to so I'll leave the thread alone.


----------



## GJW (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't remember a Dspeck version in black but McGizmo made one.
I much prefer the McGizmo version -- much more streamlined.


----------



## DSpeck (Sep 6, 2005)

No, I have only ever offered them in HA3 natural colour and solid brass (I have both in stock).

GJW - actually, mine are the more streamlined - a smooth taper from body to head. His have ridges. Whoever makes the one you choose, you will find it of high quality.


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 6, 2005)

Don's McE2S :








Doug's follow-up "smooth" version that was available in HA-NAT and brass:







bernie


----------



## GJW (Sep 6, 2005)

DSpeck said:


> GJW - actually, mine are the more streamlined....



Says you.
:nana: 

I actually like Don's for the lack of bulk.
That's what I meant by streamlined.


----------



## XenonM3 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Doug,

I am interested in purchasing 1 E2C HA adapter from you, do you have anymore in stock?


----------

